# [VZW] Any news on touchwiz 4.1.1 jellybean for verizon



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

any hope on porting touch wiz 4.1.1 jellybean on the Verizon SG3


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

incubus26jc has a port from the T Mobile leak that runs pretty well over at XDA. It seems like there's some SMS issues and I had issues with battery life, but other than that it's fully functional.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

The JB OTA is coming very soon, so says Samsung. The only issue is Verizon.


----------

